# What is your favorite non-WCA event?



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 6, 2020)

Mine is the Mirror Cube


----------



## Cuberstache (May 6, 2020)

Perhaps predictably, kilominx


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

Probably Redi Cube



CuberStache said:


> Perhaps predictably, kilominx



Was expecting giga


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2020)

Honestly, I'd go for 6BLD. I've done 2 attempts, both unsuccessful, but my 2nd one was really close. And I just think it'll be so cool to be able to brag about being the first person (I think) to successfully do 6BLD before 5BLD xD


----------



## Cuberstache (May 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Was expecting giga


It was at one point haha, I have a PB of 7:06. I stopped practicing non-WCA events a long time ago because there's really no point. Kilominx would be much better as an official event because it actually takes a reasonable amount of time to solve.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 6, 2020)

magic and master magic


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 6, 2020)

15 puzzle even tho I'm really bad at it


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 15 puzzle even tho I'm really bad at it



Average?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 6, 2020)

I like Kilominx and Redi Cube.


----------



## Rafaello (May 6, 2020)

I guess "All My Cubes Relay", if that counts


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 6, 2020)

Master kilominx


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 7, 2020)

If it's not in the WCA it's not an event, it's a puzzle. My favourite non WCA puzzle is the Rubik's Magic. And everything Hanayama.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 7, 2020)

also fanxin lemon cube and 8x8 and 9x9.


----------



## ChiefsCuber15 (May 7, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> If it's not in the WCA it's not an event, it's a puzzle. My favourite non WCA puzzle is the Rubik's Magic. And everything Hanayama.


Sorry I might've confused you, I didn't mean an event that wasn't WCA, I meant a puzzle that isn't a WCA event.(Sorry if that confused you more)

I am also starting to be interested in Hanayama puzzles, what would you recommend for someone new to those kinds of puzzles like me?


----------



## gruuby (May 7, 2020)

Kilominx or 2x2x3


----------



## VIBE_ZT (May 7, 2020)

ChiefsCuber15 said:


> Mine is the Mirror Cube


For me it's gotta be Master Pyraminx.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 7, 2020)

Mirrorblocks


----------



## GenTheThief (May 7, 2020)

Feet


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 7, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Feet


imagine if this thread was posted in 2019...


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 7, 2020)

Kilominx but I suck at it. If ti was a WCA event I'd practice it lots


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 7, 2020)

Face Turning Octahedron probably


----------



## fun at the joy (May 7, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> If it's not in the WCA it's not an event, it's a puzzle.


what is with something like feet or 2-3-4


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Redi Cube


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2020)

ChiefsCuber15 said:


> I am also starting to be interested in Hanayama puzzles, what would you recommend for someone new to those kinds of puzzles like me?


I'm not the person you were asking, but I absolutely love the Infinity Hanayama puzzle:





Infinity level 6 huzzle







hanayama-puzzles.co.uk




It's good because not only is it a semi-decent (but not too difficult) puzzle to solve - once you learn to do it, it's also fun to speedsolve!


----------



## u Cube (Jun 4, 2020)

Redi Cube and Curvy Copter as a close second. I don't understand the appeal of kilominx.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been practicing a lot of Ivy Cube recently.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 5, 2020)

The ones I have done much of are magic master magic and feet.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 26, 2020)

2BLD


----------



## dudefaceguy (Jun 26, 2020)

Linear FMC -- just picking up a cube and trying to solve it as efficiently as possible.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

4x4 OH!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 26, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> If it's not in the WCA it's not an event, it's a puzzle. My favourite non WCA puzzle is the Rubik's Magic. And everything Hanayama.



That's a speedsolving-focused perspective. 4x4x4 FMC, 6x6x6 BLD, and Team BLD are neither puzzles nor WCA events.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 26, 2020)

15 Puzzle


----------



## thecubingsithlord (Jun 26, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Honestly, I'd go for 6BLD. I've done 2 attempts, both unsuccessful, but my 2nd one was really close. And I just think it'll be so cool to be able to brag about being the first person (I think) to successfully do 6BLD before 5BLD xD


I've seen a guy who solved 11BLD in 3 hours it was cool, keep trying


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 4, 2020)

Even though mine is still currently on the way, I really like how FTO solves and it IMO it's the most viable cube to become a WCA event. For cubes I own, I like the Redi cube.


----------

